# Peugeot panel van mpg lwb



## celerybacon (Jun 22, 2008)

hi could anyone let me know what mpg i could expect to get from the peugeot 2.2 diesel engine based on the lwb PANEL VAN. 120ps the warwick is based on the lwb .

many thanks
celerybacon


----------



## celerybacon (Jun 22, 2008)

hi anyone who can help me with the mpg figures please,


----------



## celerybacon (Jun 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I assume that you mean the X250 model. I have the 2.2 120 Citroen Relay which is giving 35mpg. I do have a light foot and the computer reading stays around 38mpg. Excellent vehicle to drive.


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Peugeot Panel Van MPG*

My brother-in-law purchased one last June.
Auto sleeper Sussex Duo 2.2 engine.
I have been very interested in the fuel consumption that it is returning due to the current cost per litre.
So far the computer shows 35mpg average but currently he is travelling to Croatia and travelling at consistent speeds on the motorways and he has managed to get upto 40mpg!!
I must say that he is not a "boy racer" but travels at upto 70 mph on motorways on cruise control.
In fact his fuel consumption is so frugal compared to my Hobby that we are seriously thinking of changing to something similar.
I will send you a PM when he next gives me an update.
Hope this helps
Mashy


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

We did over 1000 miles last week in France, 70mph on motorways fully loaded with 3 people and kit, full fresh water tank and got 30mpg. Ours is the 2.2l 120bhp, 6 speed long wheel base

Guy


----------



## richd (Jul 21, 2009)

*Ducato fuel consumption*

Our van is the 120 bhp long wheelbase Fiat Ducato, 2007 model. It's not the same vehicle that you're interested in (different engine) but it's similar (the same body). It's got a mushroom type tv aerial, roll out blind and double glazed plastic windows, none of which help the aerodynamics.

I've typically been getting between 29 and 31 mpg with mixed driving (towns, hills etc). Recently I've done some long drives on flattish motorways where I've stuck to 50-55 mph and driven as steadily as I can, and got up to 36 mpg.

I'm very impressed with the figures some people here are reporting. Either my economy driving skills are lacking or my van's not as good. The only time I've beaten 40mpg was driving from Teruel to the coast (downhill all the way with a gale behind me).

Richard


----------

